# Weird poop



## shy sheep (Jul 30, 2012)

My lambs, or, one of them, is having really wierd poop, like a moldy lump. It's really gross, and I'm not sure what to do. Any ideas? I think it may be their food, but I don't know.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by moldy...what colour is it?  Also, would be helpful to know what she is being fed and how old our lamb is.  

Welcome the sheep board!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Odd request...could you take a picture so we can see what you're talking about?


----------



## shy sheep (Jul 31, 2012)

Their poop is getting better, and I am feeding them c.o.b. It was king of white on top, and their poop was pancake-ish. I'm not real worried anymore, but thanks for commenting.


----------

